

Show HN: My Electronic Cigarette Startup VapeSecret - seanlinehan
http://vapesecret.com/

======
haversine
Personally have no interest in the product (not a smoker), but I am curious
about a few things:

1\. how long does a refill last? how do you quantify it? in # of normal
cigarettes? minutes? 2\. time between battery charges? 3\. does the second-
hand vapour smell similar to the flavour names?

Also, there's some kind of disconnect between your "how it all started", the
name of your product, your front-page advertising (ok, the pretty girls), and
the scary bottom-of-page warnings. I think you need to make your messaging a
little bit more congruent.

